# Removing limescale on stainless steel tap outlet



## RogerS (5 Jul 2012)

Duck Limescale Remover was fantastic at removing this. No matter how encrusted it had got, simply stick some in a bit of cling film, offer it up to the tap outlet, wrap it round to hold it in place and watch the bubbles as the limescale dissolved in minutes. 

So they decided to 'improve' the product and the new formulation is, well, to be honest, Hell will freeze over before this rubbish has any affect on limescale.

Any recommendations, chaps?


----------



## Racers (5 Jul 2012)

Hi, Roger

Vinegar, it is the active ingredent in most limescale removers, just buy the cheapest one you can find.
I use it diluted 50/50 with water for descaling the shower head.

Pete


----------



## RogerS (5 Jul 2012)

How long does it take?


----------



## doorframe (5 Jul 2012)

Concentrated lemon juice (like Jiff, but the cheap supermarket 'own' brand in bottles). 

Bonus is the nice fresh scent.

Roy


----------



## RogerS (5 Jul 2012)

Same question as that to Pete, Roy. How long does it take?


----------



## Racers (5 Jul 2012)

Hi,

I put the shower head in a cup and leave it over night, so I don't know at what time its clean, but it is 50/50 water vinegar so neat would be faster.
Its cheap enough for a test, you might have some in the cupboard :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Doug B (5 Jul 2012)

Die grinder Roger, have it off in seconds.


----------



## dedee (5 Jul 2012)

+1 for vinegar. Use the clear stuff it is usually stronger. For taps I soak a piece of kitchen towel and leave overnight then brush off with an old tooth brush. I also descale the kettle with vinegar. Just chuck it in neat and boil once or twice.

Roger have you thought about a water softener? We have only had it running for 3 months so maybe too soon to see the real benefits but new shower cubicle and taps have stayed clean with minimal wiping so far. We bought one of these http://www.tapworks.co.uk/Residential%2 ... %2011.aspx

cheers

Andy


----------



## Harbo (5 Jul 2012)

Viakal works for me but not near marble or gold taps.

Rod


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Jul 2012)

That's an important point, Rod. Lime (calcium carbonate) is removed by any acid. Vinegar is acetic acid, so you end up with calcium acetate and carbon dioxide. The CO2 bubbles off and the calcium acetate is soluble and just washes down the plug hole.

The trouble is that marble is also calcium carbonate! So if you get limescale remover in contact with it, it starts to dissolve in exactly the same way...

No idea what happens on the gold taps front.


Roger, just immerse the tap end in vinegar for an hour or two. Or overnight. It will do the job.

S


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2012)

A bonus of living in Cornwall - what's limescale?


----------



## RogerS (5 Jul 2012)

phil.p":3oeqlv4s said:


> A bonus of living in Cornwall - what's limescale?



Radon free ? :lol:


----------



## Dibs-h (5 Jul 2012)

If there's a Dairy Supplies place near you - get some milkstone cleaner. It's about 80% Phosphoric acid and is < £10 for 5L. Goes a long way and works wonders dissolving out rust!

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Harbo (5 Jul 2012)

Dibs I use that for rust removal but never thought of removing lime scale - I suppose Milk Stones is calcium based?
Doh!

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (5 Jul 2012)

The answer to* all* your limescale and hard water problems Rog, is to fit one of these bad boys. I'm now on my second one, the first having lasted for about 20 years. I've never had to descale taps, clean shower heads, worry about scummy water, scrub/chip/chisel limescale off toilets etc in over 20 years. I'd seriously suggest you call your local Kinetico rep for a home demo...once you've seen what lovely soft water is like, you'll be *totally* sold on it!
Edit: ...and a nice, hot shave in soft water is a dream - Rob


----------



## nev (6 Jul 2012)

This stuff works a treat but is a tad industrial, a few minutes and you're done, got mine from the local builders merchants for cleaning the limescale off the shower walls.
wear gloves!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOxXNC4oMq4

and purple bottle sillyBANG 'lime and grime' is a slightly less industrial but still effective alternative. spray, leave 5 mins, hose off. repeat if needed.


----------



## RogerS (6 Jul 2012)

Mmm...well, left lemon juice in some clingfilm overnight and it has removed the limescale ...but looking more closely it looks like the nozzle might be stainless coated brass? Is that possible as there is now a visible brown metal ring....oops..

EDIT: Just seen the price of a replacement spout....£60 :shock:


----------



## Doug B (6 Jul 2012)

RogerS":2gwwgz06 said:


> Mmm...well, left lemon juice in some clingfilm overnight and it has removed the limescale ...but looking more closely it looks like the nozzle might be stainless coated brass? Is that possible as there is now a visible brown metal ring....oops..
> 
> EDIT: Just seen the price of a replacement spout....£60 :shock:




I doubt any taps are solid stainless, it tends to be 4 times the cost of anything made in most run of the mill metals.

You`re lucky to get taps in solid brass these days, modern ones are usually some sort of alloy.


----------



## RogerS (6 Jul 2012)

My bad...I was looking at the complete spout...  What I need is a Perlator and a much more reasonable £4


----------



## petermillard (6 Jul 2012)

Kilrock descaler in gel form works very well and only takes minutes. British too!


----------



## Dibs-h (6 Jul 2012)

Harbo":143x67ho said:


> Dibs I use that for rust removal but never thought of removing lime scale - I suppose Milk Stones is calcium based?
> Doh!
> 
> Rod



Rod

Milkstone cleaner - i.e. phosphoric acid will dissolve limestone (Calcium carbonate) based deposits with no issues.

HIH

Dibs


----------

